

Happiness ain't all it's cracked up to be - wallflower
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn18585-happiness-aint-all-its-cracked-up-to-be.html

======
pasbesoin
Original article appears borked at the moment, but Google cache works:

[http://74.125.95.132/search?q=cache:http%3A%2F%2Fwww.newscie...](http://74.125.95.132/search?q=cache:http%3A%2F%2Fwww.newscientist.com%2Farticle%2Fdn18585-happiness-
aint-all-its-cracked-up-to-be.html)

